# Australia's defence cuts under scrutiny



## hans1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Tony Abbott is a dangerous lying conman who will do or say anything if he thinks it will get him into the lodge. When are the press going to start seriously questioning this bald faced liar. We Australians deserve better. When are the press going to do the right thing and report all the successes of the Gillard government, rather than just repeat Phony abbotts three word slogans and lies. As phony has pointed out, Labor under Gillard has put though hundreds of pieces of legislation despite his relentless negativity. Two of the most important being the NBN and the Clean Energy Bill . Not to mention that we have an economy that is the envy of the world,low unemployment, record GDP increases and a very strong Dollar.On the other hand the lying coman abbott wants to give billions to the mining bosses, give more rich and middle-class welfare, all paid for by the working poor. Wake up Australian! get rid of this dangerous man!


----------

